# BMQ for Med tech?



## Amanda winter (22 Mar 2014)

I applied a month ago and have my 3 hour aptitude/physical on april 15th. I know questions like these are over asked over the years and know one ever knows the real answer, BUT I just want experieces and generalizations.  Typically, how long after acceptance does it take to get into BMQ for med tech especially if the demand is high for the trade? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 Mar 2014)

If you already know that 'knowbody" has the answer, why bother asking the question. There's a hundred threads that all ask "what are my chances..." Or "how long is the wait..." "What if XYZ..." "Can I PQR?..."

You will get a call for BMQ when they call you. First, worry about getting past the aptitude, medical, and interview first. Why? Because you may not even be put on the merit list (selection list ranked by... Well... Merit).


----------



## Amanda winter (22 Mar 2014)

Im not asking how long it will take for ME to getba call back. Im asking for experiences for those who did med tech, how long it was for them.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 Mar 2014)

Amanda winter said:
			
		

> Im not asking how long it will take for ME to getba call back. Im asking for experiences for those who did med tech, how long it was for them.



You'll get hundreds of different answers as I said. It depends on your region, your RC, your file manager, the time of day, weather, demand. Some take weeks, months, years; keep in mind budget cuts have reduced the number of BMQ courses being run per year.


----------



## cfournier (25 Mar 2014)

Amanda winter said:
			
		

> Im not asking how long it will take for ME to getba call back. Im asking for experiences for those who did med tech, how long it was for them.



As Redcap said, wait times will vary. It took me 3 years to get on BMQ for Med Tech.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Mar 2014)

Amanda winter said:
			
		

> I applied a month ago and have my 3 hour aptitude/physical on april 15th. I know questions like these are over asked over the years and know one ever knows the real answer, BUT I just want experieces and generalizations.  Typically, how long after acceptance does it take to get into BMQ for med tech especially if the demand is high for the trade? Thanks in advance!



LMGTFY  ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Mar 2014)

The answer is it varies, always has, always will.

Locked.


----------

